# lighgt fixture for a 2.5 gallon tank?



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I've just started a 2.5 gallon walstad shrimp tank and i've been looking around for a light fixture that will fit my tank. I've tried checking out hardware stores but they only carry larger flourescent lights. I want a flourescent fixture so that it doesn't affect the temperature of my tank as much as a halogen would. Anyone know where i would be able to find something small enough? The size of the tank is 12" long by 6" wide and 8 inches tall.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For my 2.5g nano, I have always used a desk lamp (or two) with the screw in power compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

thanks for the help, i'll probably give that a try. How many watts do you use for your tank?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The W would depend on the type of plants you are thinking of. Generally 2-3 watts per gallon.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The WPG guideline cannot be applied to tanks smaller than 10 gallons. Also, it cannot be applied with the increasingly common T5 and T5HO bulbs.

I had two 13 watt CFL bulbs over my 2.5g nano (following the WPG guideline, that would put me at more than 10 WPG, a ridiculously high number, but....)


----------

